# Happy Birthday Jeff



## RJJ (Jul 17, 2010)

Have a great one!


----------



## JBI (Jul 17, 2010)

You mean I picked the perfect day to stop by for a visit??? Happy Birthday Jeff, and many happy returns.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 18, 2010)

A very Happy Birthday to you.

Uncle Bob


----------



## peach (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jeff.. thanks for your gift of this board!


----------



## Bootleg (Jul 18, 2010)

Best wishes and good fortunes...


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 18, 2010)

Yep, happy birthday Jeff it's tough getting older


----------



## Alias (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jeff!  Wishing you many more!

Sue, living la vida loca in hot, sunny CA


----------



## north star (Jul 19, 2010)

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **

*Happy Birthday Jeff! * 

** * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * **


----------



## jar546 (Jul 19, 2010)

I did have a great one and thank you.  Just returned from 8 days in the Caribbean on the Carnival Miracle.


----------

